# Sharkfest 2007



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright Guys and Gals... 


1st) 

Sharkfest 2007 has been moved to June 15th-17th this year.Seabear,Kenny and I met up the other night and decided that this was a good time to target the toothy critters and we think there is a good chance for a few Cobia to be put down also.. 

We will probably run a few Calcuttas this year for different species.We will be serving hot dogs,hamburgers,numerous sides and desserts for Saturday's Dinner.It looks like our boy Chuck ( Cookie),who handles our Tournament Cooking will be on the spot handling all the cooking.Everyone is gaurunteed at least 1 hot dog and a hamburger per person. 

I plan on filming this event for a segment in one of our shows,so we can show everyone jus how much we love our beach access.... 

It is a $10.00 per person charge for Saturday's Dinner.anyone interested in sharing In dinner with us will need to buy Their tickets in advanced..THERE WILL BE NO TICKET SALES ON THE BEACH....All money for the dinner needs to be recieved by June 9th.. 

Please make checks payable to "Sharkfest" 

Checks made out anyway else will not be accepted.. 

Send Checks to 

Jody Wilson 
p.o. 359 
Frisco,NC 27936 


we look forward to seeing you this year.. 

2nd) 

Here is the demo for the upcoming show..I hope you enjoy... 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=xNuVM3Wr55w


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey Rob*

Mel and I are in.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I might make it to this one


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

The show looks awesome, wish we could get it down this way.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Yea, but...........*



uncdub13 said:


> The show looks awesome, wish we could get it down this way.


...........we catch sharks! LOL!!   

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cold!!!!!*

Daum Bill, that was kinda cold!!!  Maybe if they called it something else they would catch some sharks. opcorn: 

Kinda like Croakerfest! Ray Day! You get the idea.:beer: 

Worked for us back in August.

Darin


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Considering we dont have a event like that down here in GA I might have to make a trip up to your area for this event.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cookie fixin up some monkey? 

Rob...looks like I'm gonna miss this one...again...should be close ta finishin up tha re-model( I hope)....but wifey gots me on a short string....Ikea,,,,,Lowes....more Ikea...tha Depot


will make it tho....we's gonna have a hellava house warmin!..BYOM...bring ya own monkey


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Humility*



Finger_Mullet said:


> Daum Bill, that was kinda cold!!!  Maybe if they called it something else they would catch some sharks. opcorn:
> 
> Kinda like Croakerfest! Ray Day! You get the idea.:beer:
> 
> ...


I shoud practice some humility or we may never catch another down here. :beer: 

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I hope I can make it this year..*

Checking the schedule...

Im going to try....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bstarling said:


> ...........we catch sharks! LOL!!
> 
> Bill


 June's a pretty good bet for blacktips and spinners,oh,and did I mention something ya ain't got much of on the beach there??? *COBIA*


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*You got a point Kenny*



Drumdum said:


> June's a pretty good bet for blacktips and spinners,oh,and did I mention something ya ain't got much of on the beach there??? *COBIA*


That's why I probably will be heading up that way as well. Sounds like a major parrrrteeee and there might be some catching involved as well.

Bill :beer: :fishing: :beer: :beer: :fishing:


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Good timing guys. I already made reservations for June 10-17 so looks like I will be attending my first sharkfest. Was hoping to get a cobe that week so this just makes it that much better. 

Ken


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Cobia...*



Drumdum said:


> June's a pretty good bet for blacktips and spinners,oh,and did I mention something ya ain't got much of on the beach there??? *COBIA*


Yup, they go by here about 1/4 mile off the beach too far.....AN occasional though...I bet someone turns up with one from around here though Its also getting close for Underwater huntin season without the suit!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> I bet someone turns up with one from around here though Its also getting close for Underwater huntin season without the suit!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Have received 2 checks so far for Sharkfest 2007

1. John Fenning 
2. Earl Don Redding 


Your tickets are in the mail. Thanks... JODY


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Anyone mailing me a check...make sure it's payable to "SHARKFEST" & PLEASE enclose a Stamped Self-Addressed Envelope for the return of your tickets which must be presented at Sharkfest prior to meal being served. If you plan to stop by my house to pick up your tickets, please call prior to make sure I'm home, if I'm not leave message on recorder with name & phone number & I'll return your call to make arrangements for you to pick them up. My house phone # is 252 - 995- 6769. Just a reminder that all tickets must be purchased prior to event (June 9th is the cut-off date) so Rob & I can purchase all supplies needed. There will be NO ticket sales at the event. Many thanks, JODY


----------

